Ask HN: What technologies do you use to run your personal blog? - kevmo
======
rwieruch
I use Hugo [0] as a static website generator. They have plenty of themes [1]
to choose from. You can still adjust it with basic knowledge in HTML/CSS.
Afterward you can chose where to host it. You can use Github Pages [2] for
free or pay for a service like DigitalOcean (starting with 5€ a month which
scales well) [3]. I wrote a technical cheatsheet [4] on how to setup your own
website with these ingredients.

\- [0] [https://gohugo.io/](https://gohugo.io/)

\- [1] [http://themes.gohugo.io/](http://themes.gohugo.io/)

\- [2] [https://pages.github.com/](https://pages.github.com/)

\- [3] [https://www.digitalocean.com/](https://www.digitalocean.com/)

\- [4] [https://www.robinwieruch.de/own-website-in-five-
days/](https://www.robinwieruch.de/own-website-in-five-days/)

~~~
dorelljames
Or you can also use Netlify which has a ton of features. They're kind of
taking static sites to the next level.

------
jfrisby
Octopress, which is built on Jekyll. Unfortunately I bet on Octopress waaaay
back in the day when it was essentially a very customized Jekyll install. This
has led to a situation where updating to a newer release of Octopress, or even
upgrading Jekyll itself is more or less a rewrite.

------
0x54MUR41
I use Jekyll as a static website generator. It hosted on GitLab Pages [0] with
Let's Encrypt certificate for SSL.

[0]:
[https://about.gitlab.com/features/pages/](https://about.gitlab.com/features/pages/)

------
tugberkk
Nothing. I have a Github page (and no im not using git to deploy), full html
and I put my very simple but useful (for me) Javascript programs.

I have another page which is a LAMP stack but that is not actually a blog,
just my applications for my use. But I am going to change it into Flask/Nginx.
In time I am going to deploy all my Javascript into Flask too.

edit: wow, i said 'nothing'. I meant not anything fancy.

~~~
neilsimp1
> I have a Github page (and no im not using git to deploy)

How else would you deploy to Github?

~~~
mod
I think you can edit in-browser.

------
Rjevski
Svbtle.

The issue I have with "technologies" and self-hosted stuff is that I'm
constantly tempted to tweak things. A hosted platform with limited
customisation gives me boundaries and means I can focus on blogging instead of
tweaking the CSS or JS or server configuration forever.

------
bgar
Over the years I’ve remade my blog several times but these days I try to keep
it as simple as possible to maintain. I’ve come to realize the biggest
obstacle when it comes to putting my writing on the web is the tendency to get
sidetracked tweaking the html/css instead of actually writing.

I write in Org-mode.

To generate the static files I use org-publish with some handspun emacs lisp
on top.

For hosting, just GitHub pages.

------
DyslexicAtheist
Hugo because it's blazingly fast and fits my publishing process (markdown &
git). I still have some legacy Wordpress sites but the WP update and patch
process is a security nightmare. Also WP reeks of surveillance capitalism and
PHP has never been my cup of tea. Drupal is slightly better than WP (IMHO) but
still: se-cu-re-tay is poor in Drupal core.

~~~
kevmo
By git, do you mean GitHub Pages?

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
GP sounds great, but I'm just using git to version content and then update to
that version on the web host.

------
pattrn
My blog uses Postleaf, hosted on GKE.

[https://stephenmann.io](https://stephenmann.io)

~~~
tuananh
GKE? A bit too much?

~~~
pattrn
It's not the only container I'm running. I also have the backend for a mobile
app hosted there, my fiance's blog, and some other projects. An entire GKE
cluster is definitely overkill for just a blog, but I use it for a lot more
than that.

------
msangi
I generate it statically using Hugo

[https://gohugo.io/](https://gohugo.io/)

------
soulchild37
Self hosted Ghost blog on DigitalOcean, I will change it to static site once I
get enough traffic that crash my server

------
mslate
Jekyll + AWS (S3 + Cloudfront + Route53)

[https://maxmautner.com/](https://maxmautner.com/)

------
BjoernKW
LAMP and WordPress.

------
romanovcode
Free blog hosting with custom domain and https.

\- Hugo

\- Travis CI

\- GitHub Pages

\- Cloudflare

------
potta_coffee
html + css + surge.sh

